# The 47 %



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I present to you the reason this country is doomed.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Fuckin Freeloaders !!!!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Yet when anyone talks about reforming this, it is taboo. Libs tell everyone that reform attacks people who NEED assistance. Those who push reform aren't arguing enough to make it quite clear that those who ABUSE assistance are the target. For how long has the government not bothered to investigate complaints of abuse because it is too hard or too costly? Well, isn't paying off cheats for decades costly? WTF do I know? I'm not a lib and I don't drink koolaide.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Nothing but zeros to the left.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Holy shit, it was like going to a call....


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The future of America. Keep electing the Obama's and then stand around wondering how our country collapsed.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

we are fucked! theres more of them than us


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

That's fucking real?? My dad always jokingly apologized about not lying on my student loan applications as a cosigner about his income so I could be a go to college for free and be entitled to all these benefits like mr. Brooks. Fuck this, four years of active duty military and they only pay off 10k!! Oh yeah, it's taxed like hell too, it came out to about $7800


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Q5-TPR said:


> Thats 7 min of my life that I'm never getting back.....


yet you'll pay for it every two weeks till you die


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Stopped after 10 seconds, cause I know the end of the story..............


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Notice the lack of fear for a person in open court telling a judge how he is committing fraud without any fear of repercussion. This has become the norm, committing public assistance fraud without any fear of someone actually looking into it or people getting arrested for the crime. Entitlements are becoming the norm and stand by for the rioting if they are ever reformed. Scary!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Q5-TPR said:


> Thats 7 min of my life that I'm never getting back.....


Judge Judy's reaction was worth it.


----------

